# Sticky  New to Socionics? Here's a list of info links that might be helpful.



## beth x

As the title says;

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/166163-socionics-workshop-wiki.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/114854-model-socionics-cognitive-function-model.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/374050-what-socionics-how-does-relate-jung-mbti.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...s-part-1-jungian-dichotomies-im-elements.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/172160-introduction-socionics-part-2-functions-model.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...nics-part-3-quadras-inter-type-relations.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...ing-mbti-functions-socionics-im-elements.html

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/361090-closer-look-temperament.html


----------

